# Robby Robinson



## catfishcc

I have some sad news to pass along. My fishing buddy for many years need some prayers right now. Robby Robinson has been diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. Robby is well known through the Catfishing community. He has taught so many of us about Catfishing. He needs a lot prayers right now.







. Aka. Katfish


----------



## KaGee

Oh my.... this is terrible news. Godspeed Robby. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Lewis

Prayers sent for you Robby.


----------



## BibbsTaxidermy

Thoughts to Robby what a fishing machine!


----------



## chris1162

Thats horrible. My thoughts are with him. He is a big cat catching machine.


----------



## Dave_E

Terrible, terrible news.
Get well soon


----------



## Lewis

This is OGF member 'Katfish"


----------



## catfishcc

Yes


----------



## Saugeye Tom

My brother had stage 4 colon and went to osu med center last year...a dayton dr gave him no chance after a experimental program he came out on top!!!! Explore osu


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Hate to hear this; thoughts are with you Robby.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

What awfull news! Prayers sent your way. 
Was always looking for new posts from "katfish"


----------



## Salmonid

Prayers sent from our side of the state. Robbie is truly a flathead guru!!!


----------



## ShakeDown

Awww man this breaks my heart. He's been a member and a friend of the site since day one and although I've never had the pleasure of fishing with him, I've met him a few times and he's as nice and talented as you could imagine. 

Hang in there Robbie!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Prayers from me tooo...you'll get it right!!!!!!


----------



## fishslim

So sorry to hear the news were all pulling for you.


----------



## Decoy hound

Prayers for you Katfish.


----------



## All Eyes

Hate to hear this. Prayers going out to him.


----------



## ducky152000

Prayers sent


----------



## Shortdrift

Prayers for you Robbie. I often think of you and feel privileged to have fished with you.


----------



## Pike

Prayers sent!


----------



## Lewzer

Hoping for the best Robbie. Stay positive!


----------



## toad

Prayers for Robbie,


----------



## tk1fisherman

God bless prayers sent.


----------



## polebender

Wishing you the best! God's speed!


----------



## MIGHTY

Man, hate to hear this.....hoping for the best


----------



## Rick oliver

Prayers coming our way


----------



## TClark

Horrible news indeed!!
Be healed in Jesus name!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## Daveo76

Best of luck, and prayers


----------



## CountryKat

Hate to hear that. Prayers sent.


----------



## Predator225

Sending prayers. Whenever I ventured down into his neck of the woods, his advice and insight always helpful.


----------



## slimdaddy45

Prayers sent Robbie got faith you beat this


----------



## crappielooker

I actually talked to the dude today... he really needs the support more than ever. Please give him a shout if you know his number.


----------



## macfish

Just saw this, makes me sad. Here is a man that opened his heart up and boat to me and my son years ago. fished with many times and without a doubt the best flathead fisherman i know. I know robby is a fighter and will not give up, nor should we. Prayers for yea my friend


----------



## M.Magis

Anyone that knew Robby, he’d love to talk to you. But might give it a couple days, he’s going through a rough patch now, likely due to lack of food. Hopefully he’s feeling better in a few days.


----------



## JimmyMac

Ah man, terrible news... Sending prayers his way. I was just a kid when I started following his posts on various forums, I have learned sooo much from this man.


----------

